# Was asbestos used as attic floor insulation in the UK



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any structure built in the 1930s has a chance of asbestos products---particularly in or near a utility room---best to find a testing lab and send samples---as you know,it is only dangerous when airborne--so sealing off the holes is a good idea.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Given the age of the home the more dangerous and injurious type materials are going to be the stuff that is in the utility room as mentioned by Mike. 

The TSI is going to be much more dangerous than any sort of asbestos floor tile.


----------



## grant452 (May 15, 2014)

There is no utility room, the boiler was newly installed in a cupboard in my bedroom in 2001. The boiler would not have asbestos, I am talking about what is in the ceiling


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry,UK uses a few different terms---boiler--water heater--

Pack the holes so no insulation can enter the room---caulk of some sort should do---

If the insulation can not enter the air you should be fine---a sample of the suspect product could be mailed to a lab for testing.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Sorry,UK uses a few different terms---boiler--water heater--
> 
> Pack the holes so no insulation can enter the room---caulk of some sort should do---
> 
> If the insulation can not enter the air you should be fine---a sample of the suspect product could be mailed to a lab for testing.


 In England and Canada boiler = furnace and Water heater = water heater

But whats a wooly jumper?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Wooly jumper.


----------

